# The 289Th Birthday Of The Petrodvorets Factory - Raketa



## raketawatches (Apr 15, 2010)

Vidoe about the great celebration (click here)

On the 3rd of November, Petrodvorets Watch Factory celebrated its 289th birthday. On this bishop of Vuborgsk Nazariy blessed the whole factory building with church choir.

Mass media representatives, the mayor of Peterhof -- Mikhail Baryshnokov, Prince Rostislav Romanov, count Sergey Pahlen, and many others honorary guests visited the factory that day.

The greeting speeches were spoken by members of the Raketa board of directors Prince Rostislav Romanov and Count Sergey Pahlen, Raketa Creative Director Count Jacques von Polier, Raketa Chairman of the board -- David Henderson-Stewart, Executive Director Anatoly Cherdantsev. Natalia Vodyanova -- Russian world famous top-model and Ilya Klebanov - the Plenipotentiary Presidential Envoy to the Northwestern Federal District of the Russian Federation who couldn't participate in the event have sent letters of congratulation that have been read out during the ceremony


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Natalia Vodianova










Go tell me you didn't have a look

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Natalia Vodianova
> 
> Go tell me you didn't have a look


I did, on the very first post with Raketagirl in there!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

"I celebrated the 289Th Birthday Of The Petrodvorets Factory and all I got was this lousy T-shirt"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, two firsts there! - if you can have two firsts! :lol:

CEO of the Raketa plant has a good Russian name, eh? David Henderson-Stuart









and first time I've seen a Bishop giving a Blessing in a Glasgow Rangers strip! :notworthy:


----------

